# Legal compliance in Columbus, Ohio



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Get Compliant with New

Columbus Regulation and Earn $200!
Columbus City Council recently passed new legislation (Chapter 588 and 598) that has made uberX a permanent institution here in Columbus! We're excited to be the industry leader in the first Ohio city to codify p2p transportation. However, the new law requires all current drivers to make a couple of updates in order to stay on the road.

Read below for the quick version and go to t.uber.com/uberXcolumbus for the full details!
*What does this mean for you:*

A partner must obtain a new p2p Transportation Network Drivers License 
A partner must have vehicle inspected by a certified mechanic using this form
A partner must complete another fingerprint background check at the City of Columbus licensing office
*Important:* The deadline to upload a copy of this city license to partners.uber.com or bring it by our office is *September 5th, 2014*. Failure to provide a copy of this document by the noted date will result in your account being *temporarily deactivated*!

Partners who get this done before *August 24th, will receive $200*!
Partners who get this done before *Sept 2nd, will receive $150*!
​
*The last 4 months of 2014 will be busiest of year on Uber!*
uberX Columbus continues to grow rapidly, but there's plenty more growth ahead: Cooler weather, Buckeyes Football, NFL Sundays, festivals, and the return of area college students will drive Uber demand and lead to some of the highest earnings of the year. Make sure you take advantage by getting in compliance now!

*Have questions about any of the process? We're here to help!*
We will be extending our open office hour times over the next 6 weeks to help our partners complete required forms, answer questions, etc. We're here for YOU to make this transition as easy as possible. Please refer to the Columbus Office Help Page herefor assistance and up to date office hours.

All new p2p TNC license applications will need to be submitted to the License Section, 750 Piedmont Rd. *If you have any questions, give them a call at 614-645-8366 or stop by.*










*City Background Check*Due to the new law, drivers will be required to get a fingerprint background check at the City's licensing office.

_Note: This is in addition to the background check you already completed with Uber. _









*Mechanical Vehicle Inspections*

Due to the new law, the City of Columbus is now requiring all vehicles on uberX to first run through a 24-point inspection by certified mechanics.

This inspection must use this city- issued form. Uber has partnered with Midas and Goodyear stores all across Columbus to help expedite this inspection at reduced costs. See the map here for a discounted location near you! Remember, we are always adding new locations, so keep checking outt.uber.com/uberXcolumbus for updates!


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> Get Compliant with New Columbus Regulation and Earn $200!


Well, no; earn $118 after you take out the $82 it takes to Get Compliant. Nice that they're giving some incentive, though.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Ha well they changed the requirements you have to complete 150 ONE HUNDRED FIFTY rides in September. what a croc


----------



## viewsonic (Sep 22, 2014)

No one in columbus is getting a refund. Uber wasn't legal till Sept 2nd so the earlist permits were issued sept 3rd.
Once again another Uber Lie.


----------

